# Vegas starts in the morning!



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good luck to all the archers who are shooting at Vegas tomorrow! 

Wish I could be there in person.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

As do I, anyone have the link to the live scoring?


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

aah. It's killing me that I can't go this year. Wishing all my friends there the best of luck!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rsarns said:


> As do I, anyone have the link to the live scoring?


Should be up on Ianseo.net soon

http://ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=989


Go Demmer! And Paige Hill from our JOAD club!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Dewayne is kicking some butt in Barebow. Go Dewayne!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Dewayne and John are now 1st and 2nd. You gotta love this stuff! Go get 'em boys!


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

Matt Requa is doing really well. All that practice as an RA is really paying off for him!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, he is. That's great to see. He has been sticking with it for years now.

What's amusing me right now is that Paige and he are tied.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

No kidding. Two tied for first and three tied for third. Exciting! 

WOW! Martin is only 1 point behind the recurve leaders. That's amazing.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, it's pretty nuts how well he can shoot when he's on. 

Sights? he don't need no stinkin' sight! 

Apparently he doesn't need wheels either.


----------



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fantastic scores for John and Dewayne!

I know John is shooting a WA legal bow.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup. Incredible shooting. I recall shooting a 286 when I shot Vegas a few years ago with my Olympic rig. :mg:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Shout out to our club member Paige Hill, who fired off a 287 in Recurve Flights today. Just 3 points behind the leader (Colin) and one point behind Matt R. who is now an RA. 

Not too shabby for a junior female recurver who is a full time college student.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Stanwood and Garrett starting out nicely for the US men.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Those boys can shoot that's for sure.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Inspiring :thumbs_up


I hope somebody high up is taking notice of this amazing Barebow shooting for next WA world Fields or even this years WA3D worlds in Italy.


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Ill be there watching tomorrow afternoon. Great to see Barebow performing well!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I shot on the same butt as one of Johns young charges. She is an outstanding shot and a very nice young lady. 287 is kicking the tail of many many shooters


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

So Korea is dominating the recurve championship (as per the usual). But I noticed that there is not ONE Korean in the recurve flights division (representing Korea that is, I cant speak for Korean Americans). Is there a reason they only compete in the championship or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## DWilloughby (Dec 26, 2014)

Way to go Dylan Oblander, 2nd place Cub Male!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Ten_Zen said:


> So Korea is dominating the recurve championship (as per the usual). But I noticed that there is not ONE Korean in the recurve flights division (representing Korea that is, I cant speak for Korean Americans). Is there a reason they only compete in the championship or is that just a coincidence?


I think I know the reason, but it's not polite to say it.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I've met Coodster and Mr.Roboto, and several others and seen some old friends too...great times are being had by all.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Shout out to our club member Paige Hill, who fired off a 287 in Recurve Flights today. Just 3 points behind the leader (Colin) and one point behind Matt R. who is now an RA.
> 
> Not too shabby for a junior female recurver who is a full time college student.


That girl oozes talent. Good for her


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

the two archers formerly known as the Twinkies were among the top Americans in the Championship men's recurve division after 30 arrows. Both have previously won the flights with very good scores but the competition is really brutal in the Championship division this year


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Gabe Querol shooting well, 280 on day one. 

And our favorite photographer, Teresa Johnson, also shooting well at 272. I hope someone's taking a picture of her on the line for a change.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim C said:


> the two archers formerly known as the Twinkies were among the top Americans in the Championship men's recurve division after 30 arrows. Both have previously won the flights with very good scores but the competition is really brutal in the Championship division this year


The twinkies are doing fantastic! And yea, the competition is fierce this year!



> our favorite photographer, Teresa Johnson, also shooting well at 272. I hope someone's taking a picture of her on the line for a change.


Agreed. I absolutely love, love, love it when coaches string up their bows and shoot these events. It is so good in so many ways, for them, and their students.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice recovery by Brady, 297, and Khatuna, 294... SWEET


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

bobnikon said:


> Nice recovery by Brady, 297, and Khatuna, 294... SWEET


Someone really lit a fire under those two! :grin:


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> I think I know the reason, but it's not polite to say it.


PM, then? I am DYING of curiosity. And yeah, I noticed that too. I thought it's just because championship has more glamour/prestige to it. Or is that impolite to say? 

I'm doing flights for sure next year. It will be about a year and 3 months of shooting for me then, and I'll suck, but am I ever excited!


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

I know nfaa cub is 10 yards but someone just told me they thought it is 20 at Vegas, anyone know which distance they are shooting?


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

https://www.nfaausa.com/tournaments/vegas-shoot-rules

Looks like recurve cubs shoot a 60cm target face, but compound shoot the standard 40cm at 20yds. At least that's what I understand from those rules...


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

Great thanks, now those cub and youth scores make sense. To think cubs were shooting almost 280 on a 40 at 20 was pretty scary!


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Ten_Zen said:


> So Korea is dominating the recurve championship (as per the usual). But I noticed that there is not ONE Korean in the recurve flights division (representing Korea that is, I cant speak for Korean Americans). Is there a reason they only compete in the championship or is that just a coincidence?


All of the professional South Koreans have a realistic chance of winning. The winning payout is much higher in the Championship division than it is in the flights division. If one has a realistic chance of winning the Championship division one would have to be really stupid to choose to compete in the flights division. So that's one possible reason none of them are in the flights division.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

This is the first year that I've paid attention to the scores....and I'm amazed at how many folks I have shot with that are shooting there this year. At least 2 of my daughter's JOAD instructors, a couple of shooters from the club she shoots JOAD at, a couple of Michigan State Archery Club shooters that I shot on a league with last winter, and some of the younger Michigan archers who I recognize from various local tournaments that my daughter and I have shot in. Very cool. Maybe I need to go next year if I can find the cash. I've heard it's a ton of fun and it wouldn't be too crushing on my archery ego....Looking at the scores, I wouldn't win, but I wouldn't be D.A.L. either.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Saturday Barebow scores are up. Curious, almost everybody dropped a lot of points from their scores yesterday, is something different with Day 2 with the rules?? Or was everybody up late gambling last night, lol.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

They probably have another end to shoot.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I just fame off the range for day 2..I shot a 283-10X Rich Eckenburg shot a 279 Earle Bateman a 273 I believe Demmer shot a 271.



Great shoot ALOT of great people.

One more day.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome shooting guys. Wow


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

TER said:


> They probably have another end to shoot.


That explains it. Didn't realize it was live scoring.


----------



## Stick & String (Feb 1, 2003)

vabowdog said:


> I just fame off the range for day 2..I shot a 283-10X Rich Eckenburg shot a 279 Earle Bateman a 273 I believe Demmer shot a 271.
> Great shoot ALOT of great people.
> One more day.
> Dewayne Martin


Congrats on another day of great day of shooting Dwayne! You da man! I bet Vegas is taking note of how competitive BB is becoming! Nice showing from all the BB shooters!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice shooting again DeWayne


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

Which vendors are there this year?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd say about all,Hoyt,PSE,Mathews,TruBall,Win,Win,about all.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Anyone watch the world cup finals this year?

Don't get me wrong, I congratulate all those finalists, but it seems the world cup is as much a contest of who can travel around the world as much as it is about who can shoot the best. Compare the qualifiers for the world cup with the results in the championship division and there are a lot of names missing on that world cup list that are at the top of the championship leaderboards. 

I like the idea of the world cup, but this is a bit of a problem for the event organizers IMO.


----------



## Artemis1440 (Sep 13, 2014)

USA Archery doesn't fund indoor archery. Unlike outdoor World Cup events, I can sign up and go to any Indoor World Cup stage. I find the process very democratic, especially when an archer like me ends up winning a match in a one arrow shoot off against a former Olympian. 
And isn't paying to travel to indoor events the same as traveling to outdoor events in the US to be ranked and then invited to participate in the outdoor World Cups? A plane ticket to France costs the same as a plane ticket to Arizona for me.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Anyone watch the world cup finals this year?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I congratulate all those finalists, but it seems the world cup is as much a contest of who can travel around the world as much as it is about who can shoot the best. Compare the qualifiers for the world cup with the results in the championship division and there are a lot of names missing on that world cup list that are at the top of the championship leaderboards.
> 
> I like the idea of the world cup, but this is a bit of a problem for the event organizers IMO.


The formula that needs minimum 2 participations (Vegas included) but allow to add 3 results over the 4 stages is for sure in favour of those having good sponsors or big pocket. Several having good results from previous stages simply did not register to Las Vegas, several with 600 in CO in LV did not participate to the other stages. The entire LH Korean team this year has participated to two other stages, but has not shown up in Las Vegas. From the other end, my son last year was second in LV the scond day, but he was in Marrakesh 2013 very sick so could not shoot there, so he was excluded from 2014 world cup final ... unlackyly. 
My opinion is that at present the WC final is something for Korean Business teams or Hoyt Pro staff (or Mathews, or others) , only. No real reason to spend privately such a big money to be in at least 3 international tournaments with no hope to get back even expenses, and anyhow the the real World cup final, let me say, takes places is Nimes, and Nimes only, since ever...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> A plane ticket to France costs the same as a plane ticket to Arizona for me.


Good point.

I just wish there were more worldwide participation in the world cup events. It's very US and European-centric right now. Kinda like calling our American baseball the "world series" even though there are teams in Cuba or Puerto Rico that could probably win it if given the opportunity.

Yes, the events that allow anyone to register are democratic. 

Again, not being critical, but for now at least, - as a fan of the sport - I see world cup events as 2nd tier until all the nations send their best archers. But indoor events are certainly gaining in popularity worldwide, as evidenced by the leaderboards in Vegas and how they have changed over just the past 10 years.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Was just looking over the results, and had to scroll past *26 FLIGHTS* in the compound divisions. :mg:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

So nice to see Guy Gerig shooting well again. Guy is someone I remember well during the '04 season, beginning with him playing the Star-spangled Banner on his harmonica for the opening of the 2004 USAT season at A&M. He was always very nice and encouraging to me, and he's a great character in our sport. Great job Guy! Shoot strong today!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Gabe shot well, too (279 avg). Way to go, Gabe!

Jake Kaminski and Oh Jin Hyek both throw up 299's !!! Wow - 29 tens and 1 lonely nine. Incredible.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Just finished up the last round I shot well today with a 282-7x to hold off the remaining field.

Top 4

Dewayne Martin
Rich Eckenburg
Earle Bateman
John Demmer III


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations Dewayne!!!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

anyone have the link for the live shootoff of those top pro`s tonite ?


----------



## Stick & String (Feb 1, 2003)

Congrats Dewayne! 286, 283, 282, *851*. Wow, only 10-11 points behind the Olympic Recurve USA Shooters each day. Amazing score! Everyone is going to want a WF25 BB Riser from CD Archery 

ps. Was Demmer his usual stylish dresser in Vegas? Did the Superman shirt make it to the event?


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> So nice to see Guy Gerig shooting well again. Guy is someone I remember well during the '04 season, beginning with him playing the Star-spangled Banner on his harmonica for the opening of the 2004 USAT season at A&M. He was always very nice and encouraging to me, and he's a great character in our sport. Great job Guy! Shoot strong today!


Yes, I agree. Guy is a very nice... guy. I'm glad to see him doing well. He's always jumped to help me when I had questions for him (Joe McGlyn as well, as they are both from my home area). I probably wouldn't shoot olympic style if it wasn't for those two. I can remember watching them as a young boy(I was shooting compound) at local tournaments and being amazed at how well they could shoot that thing (recurve bow)! They guided me in picking out my first hoyt gold medalist. Good shooting guys, I'm always rooting for you two!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Pete53 said:


> anyone have the link for the live shootoff of those top pro`s tonite ?


My wife just called-said Alex Whiffler-tied for third on xs won the shoot off

way to go Alex


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Alex has reached rarified air very quickly. Quite remarkable in my book! Congrats Alex!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Alex is a real archery talent. That's an amazing accomplishment. Makes me wonder if we've seen the last of his recurve days though.  

Congrat's to him on a big win. Many great archers have spent an entire career trying to win Vegas.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Alex is a real archery talent. That's an amazing accomplishment. Makes me wonder if we've seen the last of his recurve days though.
> 
> Congrat's to him on a big win. Many great archers have spent an entire career trying to win Vegas.


When he switched to compound last year, i asked him why he switched and he said he injured his hand and when it healed, it wasnt the same and affected his recurve shooting. So he was moving to compound.

I did get to wish him luck at the practice range sunday morning. Wow, what a preformance from him. 

Just stellar. He deserves the win. He shot spectacular.


Chris


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Alex is a real archery talent. That's an amazing accomplishment. Makes me wonder if we've seen the last of his recurve days though.
> 
> Congrat's to him on a big win. Many great archers have spent an entire career trying to win Vegas.


I have known Alex for most of his archery career-he used to come down and shoot our state shoot in Ohio. I watched his amazing performance in Ohio where he won the Junior Recurve Title in the elimination event over some top recurve archers including top qualifier Sean McLaughlin of our club. The next June, he was at the Jr World Trials (So Cal) after breaking his hand and he shot well enough to earn a place on the compound team and then become the top qualifier at the Jr Worlds. Then back to recurve where he earned a spot on the Indoor Junior world team. The talent level he has is off the charts. Now he wins what many people see as the Holy Grail of indoor target archery. I figured he would-just not this soon.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

chrstphr said:


> When he switched to compound last year, i asked him why he switched and he said he injured his hand and when it healed, it wasnt the same and affected his recurve shooting. So he was moving to compound.
> 
> I did get to wish him luck at the practice range sunday morning. Wow, what a preformance from him.
> 
> ...


There's a great life lesson in there -- do what you can do best.

I am amazed at his score -- missing the x ring only 6 times out of 90 shots while competing against the best of the best. !!!!


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

This young man Kyle Douglas won the Freestyle Unlimited in the Young Adult Category. He is a member of one of the clubs that I shoot with. Shot an 897 with 58x. So awesome. Great Job Kyle.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

one of my JOAD kids, Cassidy Lacson took second place in female cub recurve. Early on day one, she was attempting to let down and shot the arrow in the 2 ring. I was very impressed she shrugged it off and didnt let it affect her. She missed first place by 5 points. Another of my JOAD kids Faith Javate took 3rd in the same division. Both great kids. 

View attachment 2155895



Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

IMO, Alex's win is further proof that if you can learn to shoot a recurve well, you can shoot anything well.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

He took down some big names! I'm guessing that paycheck & contingencies will keep him shooting a compound......should be a $40,000+ weekend.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

centershot said:


> He took down some big names! I'm guessing that paycheck & contingencies will keep him shooting a compound......should be a $40,000+ weekend.


i would agree. $55,000 is a sweet payday for him. 


Chris


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> IMO, Alex's win is further proof that if you can learn to shoot a recurve well, you can shoot anything well.


That certainly may be but he cut his teeth on a compound. Within 3 years of picking up a recurve he won the Gator Cup. He then hurt his string hand and went back to compound. Who knows what the future holds but this young man has the work ethic and talent to get it done in either discipline.


----------

